# Planta QSC MX700



## swift8a1 (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola a todos en la comunidad.

Tengo problemas con una QSC MX700. El canal 1 funciona perfecto. 
Pero en el canal 2, estando muy baja la ganancia, suena la musica muy suave y con muchisima distorsion y casi siempre esta indicando clip. En el momento en que subo la ganancia suena igual de suave y con la misma distorsion aunque por instantes saltan unos picos que casi rompen el parlante.

Agradesco su ayuda.


----------



## swift8a1 (Abr 27, 2010)

Ya desmonte y probe todos los transistores y estan bien, igualmente con los diodos, intercambie los integrados y sigue igual. La verdad no se que es, me deja desconcertado. agradesco su ayuda.


----------



## Dano (Abr 27, 2010)

MMM... revisaste que no haya alguna soldadura fria?


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 27, 2010)

Revisaste los capacitores de desacoplo? Pueden estar en corto.
Te paso parte del manual donde esta la solucion de problemas.

Saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## swift8a1 (Abr 27, 2010)

Ya resolde todos los puntos, en cuanto a lo de los capacitores voy a revisarlos y a leer todo el pdf. Cuando resulte algo les aviso, Gracias


----------



## reynaldo (Oct 2, 2010)

swift8a1 dijo:


> Hola a todos en la comunidad.
> 
> Tengo problemas con una QSC MX700. El canal 1 funciona perfecto.
> Pero en el canal 2, estando muy baja la ganancia, suena la musica muy suave y con muchisima distorsion y casi siempre esta indicando clip. En el momento en que subo la ganancia suena igual de suave y con la misma distorsion aunque por instantes saltan unos picos que casi rompen el parlante.
> ...



rebisa tu potenciometro y el operacional


----------



## francisco128 (Ene 18, 2013)

hola gente de foro de electrónica.yo tuve el mismo problema 1 canal de 10 pero el otro saltaba el fusible cambie los 6 transistores de un canal,cambie el puente de diodo,la tensiones esta bien.pero se me quema la resistencia R16a se funde después de 5 min de uso apox. y se carboniza.es muy raro(cambie 3 resitencias por el mismo valor y potencia),desde ya si alguien le paso lo mismo o  tiene una idea!,le agradezco,francisco,saludos


----------

